# Book Recommendation on the French Revolution



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a book on the French Revolution? My goal is to ultimately try to understand the Enlightenment. The book I'm looking for doesn't have to have a lot on the Enlightenment unless someone thinks that the book must touch on that to understand the French Revolution. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did read way back:The Oxford History of the French Revolution- by William Doyle .
I see it's still out there, it's not a easy reading mind you.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oxford-History-French-Revolution/dp/019925298X


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Rogerx said:


> I did read way back:The Oxford History of the French Revolution- by William Doyle .
> I see it's still out there, it's not a easy reading mind you.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Oxford-History-French-Revolution/dp/019925298X


That looks good. I will enjoy reading it. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Swafford's recent mega-biography of Beethoven has quite a bit of background on the French revolution and its relation with the artistic turmoil of the time.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

KenOC said:


> Swafford's recent mega-biography of Beethoven has quite a bit of background on the French revolution and its relation with the artistic turmoil of the time.


Thank you. I just looked it looks interesting. Thanks for the reference. I will put that in my want list and read that when I finish the book that was suggested above. (I have already ordered it.) The Swafford book looks lengthy. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

